# looking for canoe



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm looking for a 3 seater canoe that is still in decent condition. We will buy one regardless here shortly so we are looking for a decent deal. Let me know if you have one and are willing to part with it for a good price.
thanks 
itchy


----------

